# Michael Wolfe on the Native Fishes of Georgia



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Michael Wolfe on the Native Fishes of Georgia
presented by the Atlanta Area Aquarium Association at our March 7, 2015 meeting.

Fernbank Science Center 
156 Heaton Park Dr,
Atlanta, GA 30307

Saturday, March 7, Classroom opens 1 pm, meeting starts 1:30, presentation starts 2 pm
Meeting and presentations are free and open to the public. 
Admission to the Science Center is free but does not include the planetarium.

http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/content.php 
http://www.fernbank.edu/


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Does the calendar function really end in 2011?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I forgot we even had a calendar function.

It's iffy, but I might actually be able to attend this. Yay!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd love to meet you after 20? year of posts.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nuts. The weather isn't going to cooperate. My whole town is iced over and the roads are almost impassable.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

ah well, come in for auction instead.


----------

